# Mushroom Farm



## Rubex (Jan 10, 2016)

This is a 10 acre ex-mushroom farm that is currently up for sale and open for offers. This was the registered office for Snowcap Mushrooms until 2007 when Premier Mushroom took over until its closure in 2013 when production moved to another location. From what I hear people are put off purchasing the land because of the large travelling community that borders the left side of the site.

Whilst I was having a look around a group of men in a transit van pulled up and got out along with a yappy Jack Russell. One guy was asking what I was up to and I got the feeling the others were eyeing up my camera and car. I told him I noticed the place was for sale and was just having a look around. There’s lots of rubbish here that's clearly been fly tipped and the man said he was worried that I might be fly tipping too – what a load of bull! He was very keen to put me off buying the property stating the ground was contaminated and he himself had put offers in. At least I think that's what he was saying considering I could hardly understand his strong Irish accent! Understandably I decided to leave after this.













































































































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## krela (Jan 10, 2016)

Travellers are generally VERY wary of people taking photos around them or sniffing around in general. They're deeply private and insular in their communities and I'm sure it suits them having no neighbours.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 10, 2016)

krela said:


> Travellers are generally VERY wary of people taking photos around them or sniffing around in general. They're deeply private and insular in their communities and I'm sure it suits them having no neighbours.



Yes I know they are; I have a few good friends from the travelling community myself  these guys are grazing their horses on the land that's up for sale so I can imagine that would be another reason why they would want to put off prospective buyers, and maybe would explain why they were quick to come over to see what I was up to.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 10, 2016)

Very nice rubex..it's a lot bigger than I expected.I would not mind a look at this one day.love them arched sheds  thank you for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Jan 10, 2016)

Bit different that one Rubex. Good set.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 10, 2016)

Unusual site and very interesting,Cracking collection Rubex.


----------



## smiler (Jan 10, 2016)

Over the years I've met several different groups of Travellers both the new age variety and the traditional folk, my approach has always bin, if they are on a site I wanted to nose about I called to say hello to them first, explain what I was doing, just have a chat really, it's worked nine times out of ten.

As usual you got great pics Rubex, but you're right, if you feel uncomfortable then sod off out of it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 10, 2016)

Nicely done as per your usual. Huh? Fly tipping like you have a large car to do this......


----------



## rockfordstone (Jan 10, 2016)

nice set, strangely i was looking at the sale brochure on this the other day and wondered if the travellers next door would buy it and put more caravans on it.


----------



## SlimJim (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice set  Take care out there with the gyppolatas.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice one, clad you didn't have to pay the 'camera tax'! 
Excellent shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 11, 2016)

Wonderful pictures even though this is trashed. The domes almost remind me of aeroplane hangers. Shame your explore got brought to a halt, although maybe they were just being upstanding citizens :skeptical:


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 11, 2016)

Great photos rubex keep up the good work


----------

